# Seperating the good from the bad



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is a question for all of you folks asking questions. When people reply to your question how do you know if the advice you are receiving is accurate? How do you know if the person replying knows what he/she is talking about? I often observe these conversations where a very good and solid answer is given to the question. Then there are 30 more posts that are terrible. 
How do you, as the "question asker", seperate the good from the bad?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Not really sure I understand this question. This isn't a site with people claiming to be professionals and you pay us for our opinion. This site is like any dog park, petstore, or other group gathering of dog owners talking about and giving advice for what has worked for them.

There isn't a little symbol next to the names of those who really know what they're talking about. You take everyone's advice with a grain of salt, same as you would anyone else.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think the internet is a terrible place to go for reliable information as a whole. 

When I found out I have hashimoto's disease, I started reading people's stories and after about an hour and a half, I wanted to commit suicide. (That was years ago and I did not try it or anything.) It really isn't that big of a deal, but it sounds pretty intimidating.

My point is the internet has tons of information, and some of it is good and some of it is bad, some is correct, some is incorrect. Some is downright dangerous. 

Think of the board as a bunch of friends. Only special friends. Some you get to know a bit better, some you don't know at all. Kind of like a German Shepherds Anonymous Meeting. Hello, My name is Selzer, I am a Shepaholic. 

I can tell my buddies on my site just about anything (except political things). Some are trustworthy and some might actually know some other members and talk about me. I can ask them anything too. Many will have answers for me. But I do not know if those answers are good or bad. 

I can take the popular approach. If 200 people tell me not to get two puppies at the same time, and two people tell me go for it, maybe I should listen to the 200. 

I can consider the source. If I _know_ the source's profession, or experience with the breed, or experience in nutrition, or experience with breeding, or experience with behavior/training, then I can weigh their responses a bit heavier and cancel out many of the others. People may masquerade as something they are not for a little while, but if they really aren't a lawyer or doctor or vet, than that will be apparent at some point. And I would never just read one or two posts and believe the claim at face value. I would not trust a new vet who has an office and a shingle and a diploma on the wall right off, why would I trust an internet persona. 

I could go with the personal experience theory. Has anyone ever dealt with aspergillios -- see I haven't, can't even spell it. But I doubt many people would say, Me Me I have! if they never heard of it. For behavior and issues, lots of people do have personal experiences, and what worked for them might work for me. I would avoid the ones that say something like, "my girlfriend's father in law..." It might be perfectly good information, but I have played telephone one too many times. 

At some point you have to take the IDEAS from here, and any links, and employ your common sense, and decide whether this is worth trying for you and your dog. 

In deciding, you might ask yourself some questions:
can doing this hurt my dog?
is what I am doing working?
is it likely to improve if I do this?
is it likely to improve if I do nothing? 
could I try if for a set period and then assess progress?

I think there is a ton of good information on this site, and a lot of excellent people who love their dogs, and a lot of personal experience with dogs. Sometimes you do have to sift through stuff. I think that is true wherever you look for information.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Rerun said:


> There isn't a little symbol next to the names of those who really know what they're talking about. You take everyone's advice with a grain of salt, same as you would anyone else.


There isn't a symbol but there is a word: Moderator


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> There isn't a symbol but there is a word: Moderator


 Do you really think this word means that they know anything?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

This probably isn't going to sound particularly wise...but I pick the responses that I like, that are in line with what I was already thinking.  If I ask a specific question and am given several options for how to handle or approach the problem I go through and ask myself a couple questions... 

-Have I already done that? (In which case, thanks for the suggestion...it didn't work for me)
-Am I willing to do that? (Half-heartedly trying something out pretty much dooms it to failure...so if it's not a method I'm comfortable with then I'm not going to do it.)
-Can I do it? (Does it pass the feasability test? Maybe I would love to do it...but for whatever reason- physicality, time, cost prohibitive, etc.- it's not something I can achieve)

And then if their answer passes those questions I usually try it and see if it works. And from there I am more likely to build faith in people whose responses are consistently reasonable and well written and have worked for me in the past.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Rerun said:


> There isn't a little symbol next to the names of those who really know what they're talking about. You take everyone's advice with a grain of salt, same as you would anyone else.


 So you do not give preference to certain posts/or posters?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

PaddyD said:


> There isn't a symbol but there is a word: Moderator


That makes absolutely no sense.

Just because someone is a moderator doesn't make them an expert on every single topic regarding german shepherds.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

just like doing a search on google, you take the links posted and throw out the ones that aren't from sources that can be documented. 

This site is excellent in the fact that it has high traffic, but asking for advice on any website is just what it is...free~ you get what you pay for.

After awhile you know who the knowledgeable ones are, and who the ones who post just to agree, or just to post. 
IMO, this board is a treasure of GSD enthusiasts and every one has their experiences that make their posts interesting and informative


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Zahnburg said:


> So you do not give preference to certain posts/or posters?


Certainly. But I base it on the exact same things I base opinions on "in real life." What's their experience, how long have I "known" them, do they regularly give sound advice that falls in line with my own personal feelings and beliefs regarding raising, training, etc GSD's.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Rerun said:


> That makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> Just because someone is a moderator doesn't make them an expert on every single topic regarding german shepherds.


This is true...I can't tell you a thing about RAW diet apart from the fact that it sounds complicated and I like kibble...  

But moderators or not...there are people in every topic that are consistently interested and posting. Part of learning is research. If you've gone through your areas of interest you can usually find someone who posts often and makes sense to you.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I look at all the replies and take what works for me and leave the rest. Pretty simple really. That and common sense.

Now when it comes to life altering knowledge and decisions, there are a few folks that I have come to trust their advice. Some are online, some are acquaintances here in my home town. But I have learned a lot from the forums and it has helped to guide me to make logical decisions, take appropriate action, and as a result, my dogs are happy and healthy.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Take me for example, I'd would be one to add to your 'ignore' list. I'm just full of opinions but running short on tried & true GSD know how. I'm more of a popcorn popper.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Rerun said:


> Certainly. But I base it on the exact same things I base opinions on "in real life." What's their experience, how long have I "known" them, do they regularly give sound advice that falls in line with my own personal feelings and beliefs regarding raising, training, etc GSD's.


Ok. This makes sense, but how do you know their experience? This is, after all, the internet. People can say anything that they want. 

In regards to "regularly giving sound advice", how do you know the advice is sound? Does this mean "giving the same advice I would give based on my level of experience"? Do you think someone who is more experienced than you will give the same advice you will? Does this mean that it is not "sound" because it differs from your opinion?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

As a starting base, I tend to ignore advice from people who hide behind screennames. I obviously don't require a homes address, DOB, and SSN...but people who preach incessently on certain subjects yet refuse to reveal any kind of personal information at all is a turn off. Not to say that good advice can't come from those people, but I tend to feel they have something to hide and some kind of hidden agenda.

I also don't generally take advice unless I can verify it somewhere else. The internet and forums are a good starting place for ideas on subjects, and then go from there.

A lot also depends on the severity of the issue...are we talking about dealing with a serious aggression issue I need to work through with a foster or am I asking to fine tune a front?

I think regular posters on here get to know each other as well--quite a few know each other off the forum. Does someone I know personally know and respect the person giving the adivce?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'm not usually accepting advice from anonymous usernames either. Some posters come on and spout their opinion, but we have no clue who they are. Many times they are right in their advice, but the way they present it is caustic, so swallowing it is difficult.
May be easier if we knew who they were and where they come from experience-wise. 

I feel if a breeder is posting,they should be proud of their program/kennel name & not hide behind a generic username, if they are giving opinions or advice.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What exactly is a anonymous user name?

Would Selzer be one?

Would Onyx'girl be?

Would GSDElsa be?

What is a generic user name?

How do we judge that?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We have our names in our signatures(or our dogs). I could give examples, but that would be unfair to the unknowns!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

My username is my last name, but there is certainly no way to know that.


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

I would probably be classified as one of those 'anomytes'. No name in my sig.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

ah, Sue, we know who you are....
RazinKain, at least you post your dogs parents info, more than most anomytes

Unless others know us outside the boards, _who we are_ is questionable and many members are known to others off the forum, as Justine posted.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm talking about the people who repeatedly get asked who they are and what their experiences is and where...and never give a straight answer. 

Just about anyone on here can find out who I train with, the organizations I volunteer with, and who I know. I certainly don't go out of my way to share with strangers online, but I also don't go out of the way to hide who I am either.

ETA: And this isn't about judging. The question was how you qualify advice given to you. I gave my answer as different ways I do that. People can advertise themselves however they want as long as their are no rules otherwise.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I evaluate the posts to see if they are opinion or actually factual. It's not hard to determine facts.  And if the answers are truly relevant to the question. Quite often they aren't and it's like people just wanted to be part of the conversation without really adding anything. 

There are some people on here who are knowledgeable and it comes shining through in their posts, others who may have knowledge but just spout one liners without anything to back it up. If I answer a post, it's based on my experience with my dogs and I state that (or try to). If it's an answer to a RAW question or supplement question I might answer if I"ve done the research for my own dogs..

I look for the experienced people...Chris, Carmen, Lisa, Jean...I look for people way more level headed and less volatile than me...GSDRaven, 3K9Mom (where or where did she go??!). I dismiss people that when asked for proof start belittling people instead. Or people that have an opinion on everything but offer very little.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

First I assess how well they worded their response. I am less likely to take advice from somebody who has extremely poor writing skills. Next, I see if they can back up their response with proof or an example. If they made me believe their response I then assess if it is a good option to use with my animals. I am not going to do something I dont feel is right just because someone with dogs recommend it, so I really consider it ( especially if they have responded with a training technique.) If I see no possible harm from trying their suggestion, I do. Generally speaking I have had little success from advice from others (not only on this sit) when it comes to my dogs.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

All I give are opinions.... two bit opinions. You can take them or leave them. 

My credintials are, I've done a lot of reading, don't claim to know everything, do know some things, most of what I know I've learned the hard way, have been around dogs over 40 years, have never owned a German Shepherd before last year, currently have several different breeds of dogs, and I always enjoy simply observing the pack dynamics. 

Pedigree doesn't impress me much, what sort of things a dog can do, with the training it has received, does.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

selzer, onyx'girl, jax08...(really) good answers!!!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

RazinKain said:


> I would probably be classified as one of those 'anomytes'. No name in my sig.


Me too. This is the only forum I've ever been on where people put their first name in their signature. My username, which I've used for 9 years, will bring up more information about me than my full name. Also, I don't like my first name, I'd rather not be called by it. 

When I'm asking advice, it's usually only after I've lurked for a substantially long time and I've gotten to know which people have experience with which topic. I'm not going to take BARF advice from someone who notoriously thinks it's the devil and has not only never tried it, but hasn't even been educated about it, and I'm not going to take advice about a certain aspect of schutzhund very seriously from a person who, a week prior, was asking what it was.

There's also posts that are obviously not very helpful, and you don't need to know the person at all to know they are worthless, opinionated, haughty posts.

Even if this is the internet, you only need to use common sense to figure out that hitting your dog on the nose isn't going to be the best method for teaching them to sit, and that those who tell you to do so are not the greatest advice givers. I really don't care if people 'hide behind usernames', it's irrelevant to me, because if you are giving bullcrap advice I'll either figure it out as I'm reading the post or figure it out after it doesn't work. A professional trainer isn't much less of a stranger to me than someone on the internet. Sure, they might have references, but it's just opinions from more strangers. :shrug:


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> I look for the experienced people...Chris, Carmen, Lisa, Jean...


 What makes these particular people "experienced"? I am not saying that they are not "experienced", but just curious what makes you believe these folks are more "experienced" than anyone else.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes! My name is in my Sig and many of you are FB friends 



> *After awhile you know who the knowledgeable ones are*, and who the ones who post just to agree, or just to post.
> IMO, this board is a treasure of GSD enthusiasts and every one has their experiences that make their posts interesting and informative


:thumbup:

When I ask I am open to other people's responses but usually I'm looking for the experienced people to weigh in (Chris Wild, Chris, Cliff, MRL, Lucia, Lisa Jane, Jason, etc...) <--- obviously I can't name all of you


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> When I ask I am open to other people's responses but usually I'm looking for the experienced people to weigh in (Chris Wild, Chris, Cliff, MRL, Lucia, Lisa Jane, Jason, etc...) <--- obviously I can't name all of you


Again, what in particular leads you to the conclusion that these folks have "experience"? And again, I am not saying that they do not.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I didn't say they were more experienced than anyone else. I listed them as examples of experienced people whose opinions and posts I respect. Their answers are logical, rational and readily proved through research. The advice they give works, and I've tried many thing they have posted. They have many years experience with German Shepherds, health, dietary needs. It's not one thing that sets them apart, it's their combined knowledge of the breed as a whole.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I especially respect someone that says "I don't know the answer but I'll check into it" over someone that just rambles on. I believe it's a personal choice and how the answers mesh with ones own personal beliefs on how things should be done. I know there are people who answer who may have perfect advice but I"ve tuned them out because I think they are whiners or jerks. I'm sure there are people who feel that way about me or the people I"ve listed as ones I listen too. Ya can't please everyone.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> I didn't say they were more experienced than anyone else. I listed them as examples of experienced people whose opinions and posts I respect. Their answers are logical, rational and readily proved through research. The advice they give works, and I've tried many thing they have posted. They have many years experience with German Shepherds, health, dietary needs. It's not one thing that sets them apart, it's their combined knowledge of the breed as a whole.


Could not have said it better.

**ETA**
I also follow many of them on youtube or other sites. I can "see" them training their dogs. I have proof they know what they're talking about


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I especially respect someone that says "I don't know the answer but I'll check into it" over someone that just rambles on. I believe it's a personal choice and how the answers mesh with ones own personal beliefs on how things should be done. I know there are people who answer who may have perfect advice but I"ve tuned them out because I think they are whiners or jerks. I'm sure there are people who feel that way about me or the people I"ve listed as ones I listen too. Ya can't please everyone.


I do the same, I tune out jerks. Also people who's responses give the impression that they think they are perfect, and their dog is perfect, and would never do anything less than perfect.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Zahnburg said:


> Here is a question for all of you folks asking questions. When people reply to your question how do you know if the advice you are receiving is accurate? How do you know if the person replying knows what he/she is talking about? I often observe these conversations where a very good and solid answer is given to the question. Then there are 30 more posts that are terrible.
> How do you, as the "question asker", seperate the good from the bad?


Are you planning on answering your own question?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Zahnburg said:


> Here is a question for all of you folks asking questions. When people reply to your question how do you know if the advice you are receiving is accurate? How do you know if the person replying knows what he/she is talking about? I often observe these conversations where a very good and solid answer is given to the question. Then there are 30 more posts that are terrible.
> How do you, as the "question asker", seperate the good from the bad?


 
a large majority of people on this forum are very knowledgable and continue to prove that each time they post a response. I have experience primarily with my dogs and my uncles dogs. I read and read and read and research and read some more and its an ongoing learning process. Just as you would offline, you weigh the answers you get when you ask friends for advice and determine what may work best for you and your situation and what might not. There are several people i look for when i ask a question because i trust their knowledge. Other people i will ignore and avoid. Half the people on the board know me online. My username is my first initial and my last name. Several people use my first name when responding. Several people also are on my facebook friends list so they know me through there as well. 

Remember in school how your teachers (english teachers especially) wanted well/correctly worded and thought out responses in your assignments and you were graded accordingly? The same goes for real life. If i can see a response is well thought out and worded to the best of the posters ability and i've seen the people posting are knowledgable or even just have a good idea, that helps. Those who tend to constantly leave obnoxious and rude answers and nothing of value beyond are the ones you learn to ignore. The people i value opinions and knowledge from tend to be those who have been involved with the breed, or even just dogs in general for years. Remember, real life and internet some things just need to be taken with a grain of salt. If you're unsure about someones response to something say regarding a health issue, look it up yourself. If the vast majority are saying basically the same thing and a few others are saying something totally opposite, go with the majority. You just never know without doing some searching yourself sometimes.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I haven't really seen bad advice...granted I haven't been here long. But, there are people here that are vastly more experienced with GSDs than I can ever hope to be. 
They breed, they understand behavior, nutrition...and work their dogs. 
I on the other hand have a pet. A stubborn bossy cow pet; but a pet just the same. (Awww, I love her anyway...first female GSD)

I felt that there is a plethora of information here that I can learn from, try to implement, and better the relationship that I have with my girl. 
And a relationship with my dog is very good and always get better as I try to meet her needs as well as mine. 

Let's see bad advice: Not here but in IRL someone told me I should put her down for her seizures. (before the meds got tweaked) Glad I tossed that one out.

I posted a thread about seizures and meds...not one person here suggested that.(euthansia) If anything, people were very supportive and gave sound advice.
(thanks guys and gals)


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

As far as "hiding" behind screen names.... My first name probably wouldn't tell you any more about me than my screen name. I would probably have no issues with revealing my full identity & whereabouts to the vast majority of people here; however, the people posting here aren't the only ones reading (every board has lurkers, unless they have a system where only registered users can read & registration is contingent upon approval-- and even that's not foolproof) and I'm not comfortable offering too much personal information to complete strangers. It's not so much about having something to hide as it is about basic internet safety & common sense.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dogaroo said:


> As far as "hiding" behind screen names.... My first name probably wouldn't tell you any more about me than my screen name. I would probably have no issues with revealing my full identity & whereabouts to the vast majority of people here; however, the people posting here aren't the only ones reading (every board has lurkers, unless they have a system where only registered users can read & registration is contingent upon approval-- and even that's not foolproof) and I'm not comfortable offering too much personal information to complete strangers. *It's not so much about having something to hide as it is about basic internet safety & common sense*.


 
agreed


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

When it comes to screen names this was the very first board I joined when I got a computer. I didn't realise that everyone else chose different names. I couldn't change this one but I became Laylasmum on all other sites I've joined. Doesn't make any difference as I seem to be a death-knell to any thread I post on!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

To me the advice you get on the internet is intriguing and gives people something to do their own further research on, IOW - "hey, now I didn't think of that"

I may follow up on things that are not significant but if it is for something important (such as dog agression) I am going to take the info under consideration to help steer my research UNLESS there is overwhelming consensus on a given direction - and sometimes there is.

It is a frustrating fact that everyone on the internet can be "an expert" and sometimes those who actually are get drowned out by those with no experience of their own. Sometimes there is no way to tell.

Personally, when someone turns something into a religion (for example food threads) where it is "my way" "I know more" "this is the only way to go" yadayadayada - I turn off most of their advice.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think for the posters who've been here awhile, they have a pretty good idea of who can give good advice and who's advice should be avoided.

I don't think ANYONE is an expert , and have never seen claims to be one, one is always learning and maybe even changing the way they would approach things. 

When postings get heated, for example, there was a hot topic going on about dog food recently..I saw posters asking one poster what their credentials were, they never did answer. Someon like that, to me, is someone I wouldn't take seriously now, because you can't get a straight answer out of them, only a "I'm a correct, I know this for fact" attitude.

As for the moderators being 'experts', again, there are no experts. One may know a little more about something than another because they've been there done that. 

People need to be selective in the information they receive, if it sounds off the wall, than it's most likely off the wall.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't know. There are a couple of people I am waiting for to answer one of my questions and there are some people I really don't like, however I am still going to read their post because I know that they might actually have an answer, whether I like it or not. 

I pretty much pick what I need and get the golden middle of what I am looking for.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

In my short time on this board, I have seen lots of good advice and lots of very BAD (occasionally, potentially lethal) advise given. Especially in regard to health questions . . . 
I would suggest using your best judgment, take advise given on a internet forum with a grain of salt. I am not trying to down anyone here, but good sound health and in some cases training advise cannot be given over an internet forum because we cannot obtain a thorough assessment of the situation if we are not physically there with the dog. If somebody presents their solution based on the limited info and the dogs owner implements this solution, the result may be detrimental to the dog. Therefore, defeating the purpose (because, I feel the members here have only the best intentions). So, I guess in short . . . not only do people need to pay attention to the advise they are given, attention must also be paid to the advise they are GIVING.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes, I do realize I should have used "advice" instead of "advise" in my previous post. The site will not allow me to edit!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Art, very good topic. 

The mods and admin on this board are chosen for many different reasons and being an expert isn't one of them. Some are chosen because they have a good knowledge of one specific area. One of the biggest reasons is because they are able to answer questions and participate in discussions in a polite and productive manner (and, yes, we are all human). 

There are many boards that you can not join unless you use your real name. I started out hiding who I was because it did make me uncomfortable having my real name all over the internet. I have had a website for so long that now there isn't much point in hiding and I think it makes my "relationship" with other board members more personable.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Several years ago when I met one of my long-time Internet friends in real life (yeah, I was on the internet before most people even _had_ computers) we called each other by our screen names out of habit. Her nick wasn't so bad, as it at least sounded like a real name, but we got a few funny looks in the stores when she called me "Dog" for short & I responded as though that was my actual name that I use every day of my life.


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

My screen name isn't my real name. It's the name of a character from one episode of a tv series that ran back in the 80's. I started using it years ago on a forum that was related to that tv series, and I never stoped using it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just my thought on who is chosen moderators...

I find that the moderators are chosen for specific area bases on their knowledge. You wouldn't have GSDRaven as a mod over the breeder section. She's in rescue so she's a mod in the rescue section. The next aspect seems to be that they are the people who are very level headed. They don't ruffle easily and they have a knack for babysitting as that is a primary requirement of their jobs...managing the squabbles that break out because of people like me! 

As far as my anonymity in my screen name, it's my dog's name and the year I got her. I used to list my area, my name, all my dogs, etc but then some crazy [email protected]!#% from an area near me started threatening me over a dog in a shelter that he seems to think I had some control over where it went.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

shannonrae said:


> In my short time on this board, I have seen lots of good advice and lots of very BAD (occasionally, potentially lethal) advise given. Especially in regard to health questions . . .
> I would suggest using your best judgment, take advise given on a internet forum with a grain of salt. I am not trying to down anyone here, but good sound health and in some cases training advise cannot be given over an internet forum because we cannot obtain a thorough assessment of the situation if we are not physically there with the dog. If somebody presents their solution based on the limited info and the dogs owner implements this solution, the result may be detrimental to the dog. Therefore, defeating the purpose (because, I feel the members here have only the best intentions). So, I guess in short . . . not only do people need to pay attention to the advise they are given, attention must also be paid to the advise they are GIVING.


I really have not experienced this, but I do not say it is not true. I think people need to remember that we are not a board of veterinarians, and most of the time people say, TAKE HIM TO THE VET. 

I do remember a thread where several members said, it looks like demodex. The vet was trying this and trying that, and after some time, indeed the dog had demodex. My guess is that happens more often than the other way around. 

But you are right. Even if we have some experience and see pictures, we cannot see the dog itself and even if we could, most of us are not veterinarians. I think there are people out there, because of their experience with this breed, who can diagnose issues as quickly and as correctly as vets, and they can tell you how to treat them too. I do not discount the information in the health section. I arm myself with it. And when I am in with the vet, I ask point blank, could it be hemangiosarcoma or whatever. And then the vet has to explain why or why not that is likely.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I rarely read the health section _ I have always pretty much trusted my vets and for the most part my dogs are healthy. While I have read dog training books and forms for me it is easier to learn by taking classes or training-I have gotten good advice from people who have dogs and don't train and in the future hope I don't just do something because some one with more experience told me to-hopefully I will think about it first.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

When I ask for advice, I tend to stick with the people who are more respectful, and I ask myself the same questions "have I done it, can I do it, how will it effect everyone else, etc etc"

As far as giving advice, I don't give alot and sometimes its just strictly my opinion based off my limited experience. Currently my GSD is with my father, I have a little mutt, I dont do serious training, aint in any sports, dont breed, dont feed raw...so you wont see me post much in any other board but general, stories and chat. I *do* help out my local GSD rescue whenever I can, having a big family and small kids makes it limiting right now though. But I am here for her if she ever needs me for anything (GSD or non GSD)

I don't give out alot of personal information, see no reason to. My general location, maybe my name and some about my family is about all your gonna get. Most people aren't special enough to me to get it, until I get to know you more.

I am blunt, to the point and don't give a rats behind what most people think, on the net or off, so that comes across as being a bitch to some :/


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I lurked on this forum for about a year before I began posting, and by then I had a good idea of the people on here that knew what they were talking about, and could do it in an intelligent manner. I have a real difficulty accepting advice from a person who is barely literate or is writing on a fourth grade level. That's just my own personal bias.

I also appreciate consistency in the advice given. As we all know, the same questions are asked over and over. I laugh every time I see MRL post another of her puppy videos, but in fact that's why I value her advice. She's great with new puppy questions and gives very easy to follow tips on a wide range of topics. I don't trust those who give advice that is contradictory, or who seem to be hypocritical and inconsistent.

I am also guilty to some extent of valuing advice more highly that is in line with my belief system. I try to be as open minded as possible, but if I see advice that emphasizes alpha dominance and physical corrections, I'm going to put that in the "If all else fails" category.

Another thing I look for is how long the person has been a member. I don't automatically trust anyone who just signed up yesterday and has three posts. Generally I need to see a pattern of responses from a person before getting an estimation of the value of the advice they give.

Lastly, and I know this isn't a good reason to value someone's advice over any one else's, but I really appreciate a person who can make me laugh. If you can tell me a funny story about some crazy thing your dog did, even though it makes you look foolish, my respect for you increases. And if you can take a heated topic and insert an tension-breaking joke, again that is something that raises you in my estimation because we all sometimes need to calm down and laugh a bit more.

And as far as anonymity goes, you can hit my Facebook link in my signature line and find me and my full name easily. I'll even friend you if you send me a request and then you can pretty much know my whole life story. I have nothing to hide and am not ashamed of anything I do, or how I live.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Art - as we both know!!! - it can boil down to nothing more than a popularity contest! I have watched - in real life, on forums (NOT just this one) people and breeders lauded as exemplary, expert etc etc etc...yet have seen and know from experience that the info passed on as gospel is far far far from reality....the same goes with advice - people can give stupid advice or opinions, and they are taken as gospel.....a thread I was watching about behavior is a good example - the majority of experienced (IMO) people were ignored or shouted down dismissively and the person with a problem latched onto a poster who validated what she wanted to hear....happens all the time....just like in real life! 

People have to take posts with a grain of salt and explore the knowledge base of the people advising/commenting.....20 pet people yelling XYX is wonderful breeder does not overrule/win when 1 experienced person that I respect says "beware" of something.....bottom line - popularity contest - the person with the most toys wins!

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How very true, Lee. People do come here asking for advice when they really just want validation. People really need to take the advice and do further research on it. I have never asked a question that I didn't look into the answer further. You also have to find advice that works for your dog. Not everything works for every dog. I don't think I ever have followed advice word for word but have modified it based on her reaction. As far as health, it's great for brainstorming and general questions but people really need to work with their vets. I can't count the number of people that get on here FIRST with an emergency instead of heading to the vet.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

I've sometimes given my opinion on things, only to learn that what I sincerely believed (often based on my personal experiences) had a few flaws in it. When this has happened, I have greatly appreciated being corrected by people whose knowledge and/or experience are greater than my own. I don't always agree with those who tell me they disagree with me, but if they can present a reasonable, logical argument and can explain why they hold the views they do (e.g. by relating extensive personal experience and/or quoting known & respected experts in the field), they've just given me a chance to increase my own knowledge base and purge inaccurate information I may have acquired previously, potentially resulting in a shift in my opinion.  

I guess I don't have enough of an ego to defend & cling to misinformation, no matter how long & fervently I've believed it or how widely I've repeated it. I DO have enough of an ego to prefer being corrected over continuing to sound stupid, though.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Jax08 said:


> How very true, Lee. *People do come here asking for advice when they really just want validation. * People really need to take the advice and do further research on it. I have never asked a question that I didn't look into the answer further. You also have to find advice that works for your dog. Not everything works for every dog. I don't think I ever have followed advice word for word but have modified it based on her reaction. As far as health, it's great for brainstorming and general questions but people really need to work with their vets. I can't count the number of people that get on here FIRST with an emergency instead of heading to the vet.


All well said, and worth repeating. 

As for the bolded part: That happens incredibly often, not just here, but in real life as well. Those are nearly always the people who become offended when they receive valid advice rather than validation of whatever it is they want to believe or whatever mistake they've made. (In the latter case, I suspect they often _know_ they've made a mistake & are looking for someone to reassure them that they didn't.) The difference in real life is, they generally seek validation from their friends, who are likely to give validation, even when they secretly disagree or know they're wrong, rather than risk losing their friendship. In an Internet forum, we don't have that friendship investment to worry about when someone comes in asking for advice, so perhaps we're more likely to be more honest. 

That brings me to wonder: *Are we as quick to express disagreement with our friends here (the people we've decided we like & respect) as we are the forum members we don't really care for or don't know as well? If not, why not?* I guess it's sort of an cultural anthropological question for me. Because I'm autistic, I'm not socially sophisticated enough to treat people differently according to their social or familial relationship to me or how well I know them. I also tend to be honest to a fault because I've never achieved competence in deception and the art of social lies. (Don't ask me if those pants make your butt look big unless you really want to know! ...but if you do ask & I answer honestly, keep in mind that people's personal geometry holds no value for me so I won't be basing your worth as a human being on the apparent circumference of your derriere....) In fact, my boss said once that she doesn't worry about me because she knows if I ever do anything seriously wrong, I'll eventually tell on myself. :crazy:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I try not to disagree with anyone. Sometimes things get posted that others reading may take as truth so pointing out another viewpoint is important. 

But to want to argue "because I don't care for" another member isn't productive and will just make me look bad. There are a few on here that do love to argue, debate...and that makes threads interesting or very boorish.

I don't like embellishment or stretching the truth to make someone feel better(or make me "look better"), and it isn't in my nature to lie...my mind is too busy, if I lied, I'd never quit thinking about it.
It all comes down to what is best for the dogs, training, health, choosing a responsible breeder, all of it comes down to the love of the breed.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

onyx'girl said:


> I try not to disagree with anyone. Sometimes things get posted that others reading may take as truth so pointing out another viewpoint is important.
> 
> But to want to argue "because I don't care for" another member isn't productive and will just make me look bad. There are a few on here that do love to argue, debate...and that makes threads interesting or very boorish.
> 
> ...


I fink I like you; you speak my language!  

As for lying.... I'm easily confused and my memory is hopeless. Telling the truth is simpler & I don't have to remember as much.

People have commended me for not being a gossip. Sad truth is, I'm really _not_ all that admirable; I simply can't remember who said what about whom, so I get it all wrong & end up with EVERYBODY mad at me, so it's simply safer for me to refrain from gossiping. Besides, gossiping is yet another social "skill" in which I lack competence. For one thing, I have trouble understanding how negative talk about others can increase my social standing. Again: I'm really not commendable; just clueless.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I like to read and participate in training threads. 
Just posting something, gets me to think about it, and then I can read replies given and look at options and alternatives that maybe I have not thought about. 
I very much appreciate when people give thoughtful answers and opinions, even when I do not agree.
After getting various responses, I can look at my dog again, talk to my club members, and make decisions.

Postings on a forum are one avenue of the learning process for me.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

gagsd said:


> I like to read and participate in training threads.
> Just posting something, gets me to think about it, and then I can read replies given and look at options and alternatives that maybe I have not thought about.
> I very much appreciate when people give thoughtful answers and opinions, even when I do not agree.


Me too. I really enjoy when someone who has a different philosophy on training than I do joins into the conversation. They always have me thinking "is this something that I can use in my training?".
I think sometimes I come off as argumentative, when in reality I am just trying to press people for more information.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> Art - as we both know!!! - it can boil down to nothing more than a popularity contest! I have watched - in real life, on forums (NOT just this one) people and breeders lauded as exemplary, expert etc etc etc...yet have seen and know from experience that the info passed on as gospel is far far far from reality....the same goes with advice - people can give stupid advice or opinions, and they are taken as gospel.....a thread I was watching about behavior is a good example - the majority of experienced (IMO) people were ignored or shouted down dismissively and the person with a problem latched onto a poster who validated what she wanted to hear....happens all the time....just like in real life!
> 
> People have to take posts with a grain of salt and explore the knowledge base of the people advising/commenting.....20 pet people yelling XYX is wonderful breeder does not overrule/win when 1 experienced person that I respect says "beware" of something.....bottom line - popularity contest - the person with the most toys wins!
> 
> Lee


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Zahnburg said:


> Me too. I really enjoy when someone who has a different philosophy on training than I do joins into the conversation. They always have me thinking "is this something that I can use in my training?".
> I think sometimes* I come off as argumentative*, when in reality I am just trying to press people for more information.


same here. I come off argumentative and sometimes downright rude even though I am either trying to get more info or trying to debate something. It's hard to read peoples post without facial expressions or tone of the voice. :help:


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

This is an interesting discussion. I think the question might be prefaced with another question about what people want from this board. Some are primarily here to ask general questions about gsds, compare experiences, get advice on training, behavioral or health issues etc. while others are here primarily to socialize. Some are very knowledgeable already and others know little, if anything, about dogs and dog topics. 

Those of us who were on this board before it changed ownership might have a little different take on things. When there were fewer regular posters it felt more like a community (or at least a smaller community) and it was easier to keep track of who was who. Btw, that's the reason we have our names in our signatures: that was part of a movement on this board to make things friendlier back in the days when we fighting over politics. 

I think, in general, people tend to trust people that they think they know or people who have given them helpful advice in the past. When a new person comes on the board it takes a while before they build up a reputation but if they post a lot then they usually start to gain respect by recognition (even if they've only had a dog for a few months or, in some cases, don't even have a dog). 

These days I often see experienced and knowledgeable people (who I know personally) giving excellent advice and repeatedly getting ignored. I don't post on here nearly as much as I used to (and sometimes am gone for weeks or months) so a lot of people have no idea who I am. I will then appear (out of nowhere) and offer some advice but my advice is probably not taken as seriously as it would have been if I were a more regular contributor and so sometimes I feel as if I am talking to myself. :laugh: I understand though because I can't keep track of all the new people with so many people joining each week. So now it's more like going to a really big dog park as opposed to the small one where you know everyone. :crazy:

And I do think people's on-line personalities make a difference. I think people have an easier time taking advice when the delivery is kind rather than curt, even if the curtly delivered advice is sounder than the kindly delivered advice.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

BowWowMeow said:


> This is an interesting discussion. I think the question might be prefaced with another question about what people want from this board. Some are primarily here to ask general questions about gsds, compare experiences, get advice on training, behavioral or health issues etc. while others are here primarily to socialize. Some are very knowledgeable already and others know little, if anything, about dogs and dog topics.
> 
> Those of us who were on this board before it changed ownership might have a little different take on things. When there were fewer regular posters it felt more like a community (or at least a smaller community) and it was easier to keep track of who was who. Btw, that's the reason we have our names in our signatures: that was part of a movement on this board to make things friendlier back in the days when we fighting over politics.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Are you planning on answering your own question?


Are you planning on answering my question?


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Isn't there a saying that has to do with how intelligent someone is has to do with how much they agree with you? (I can't remember exactly how that goes, but it's something like that)
I think it's natural to lean toward the advice of someone who is confirming what you already believe/think/or want to try.
I tend to give advice only on things I know about or have tried myself. If I'm passing on something I've heard about elsewhere, I note that in my comment.
I haven't been here a long time, but I have already noticed that there are members who seem to be well regarded by the general membership and who (in my opinion) are very knowledgeable in certain areas. 
Of course, it's hard to really "know" how well versed someone is in a given area or response. In some instances, it's a "Catch 22" because poster is here to learn something or get advice/information. Sometimes, it's best to get a lot of different points of view and try what seems to make the most sense.

The original question is an excellent one and I don't think there is a right answer. Maybe it falls into the old question about "What is pornography?"
One popular answer is: "I can't define it, but I know it when I see it."

Great thread and I've enjoyed the variety of responses.


----------

